# Suche: Audio SFX Samples für Webmaster oder Animatoren!



## Profundi (17. November 2008)

Hallo, ich bin neu auf dem Web-Designer Gebiet und suche deswegen...

...Audio SFX Samples (z.B. WeltRaumEffecte, Metall-Effekte, Elektronik-Sounds etc...) die ich leicht zusammen kombinieren kann ohne grosses rumwerkeln an der Datei selbst! Direkt entweder per Drag&Drop in ein Audio-Schnitt Programm z.B. Magix Music Maker oder Cubase...

Wenn das Produkt auch eine eigene Programmfläche hat wäre das mir sogar lieber!

Je nach dem was es so gibt 

Ich danke im Voraus!
Profundi


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (17. November 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass das Thema eher in den Audio Bereich passt 
http://www.videocopilot.net/products/dsfx/


----------



## Maik (18. November 2008)

Hi,

und was haben "Audio SFX Samples" mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML zu tun? 

Der Thread geht dann mal auf die Reise in die Audio-Ecke 

mfg Maik


----------

